# Video of Cypripedium flavum in nature



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 21, 2013)

Here's the next video in the series of vids I'm making about Cyps I saw in Sichuan, China. _Cypripedium flavum_ is a plentiful species at present, but its future is uncertain due to climate change as well as collecting pressure from plant diggers. In this video you get to see it in its native high mountain valleys in northern Sichuan.

Cypripedium flavum in nature


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 21, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## abax (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank you again for posting this series. I'm your biggest fan!


----------



## Amadeus (Aug 22, 2013)

Subbed, keep them coming!


----------



## Dido (Aug 22, 2013)

nice video as usual 
like the once with red sepatls there not often seen


----------



## Transvaal (Aug 24, 2013)

Tom

Thanks for all the effort you put into posting these videos, it really helps to put the cultivation of these plants into context. 
When you say the ph of the substrate is high do you have any figures? Given all the travertine and copious amounts of water it would be hard to imagine a more alkaline environment.
Thanks

Phil


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey Phil,

This species can take anything from 6.5 up to 8.0, with somewhere around 7.5 probably being optimal. The real limiting factor in growing them is temperature however. They cannot properly photosynthesize above 25 C with 18-20 C being optimal - that's a hard requirement to fulfill for many gardens.

See this article about C. flavum on my blog for more detailed information.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 24, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Aug 24, 2013)

Great video and great info in your blog. Thanks Tom


----------



## Transvaal (Aug 25, 2013)

Tom

Thanks for the info - great article on your blog too. In my part of the Uk [Yorkshire] it is rare to have temperatures over 25C, so I'll be giving Flavum a try next year.

Phil


----------



## Spaph (Sep 3, 2013)

Just awesome! What incredible footage!!


----------

